# Suitable homes/environment for pet pigeons



## nancy vitale (Jun 14, 2004)

I reside in Los Alamitos, (Orange County), in southern California and have appproximately 85 pet pigeons that were born over the past 14 years and raised in an elaborate coop/flight aviary. They have never been outside.

Due to health issues and personal circumstances, it is necessary for
me to find a suitable environment or homes for them. Parting with them is going to be extremely difficult as they have brought immeasurable joy over the years. 

I will need to view any homes that will be provided for them. 
Of the 85 pigeons, 30 are racers. In addition, I have 15 with disabilities - permanently broken wings or deformed beaks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome, Nancy! Thank you for coming here to post about your beloved pigeons. I hope we will be able to assist you in finding homes for all your very special birds.

Members .. I spoke to Nancy on the phone earlier tonight and asked her to come here and post about the birds needing homes. I will be doing all I can to assist, and I hope that all our other So Cal members will be doing the same.

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

If I can release a few ferals and get my new flight addition done I could take a few healthy pigeons...I am also trying to move my doves to a flight aviary and devote their old "digs" to permanently floor-bound pigeons. What is the timing for these birds needing new homes?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kippermom said:


> If I can release a few ferals and get my new flight addition done I could take a few healthy pigeons...I am also trying to move my doves to a flight aviary and devote their old "digs" to permanently floor-bound pigeons. What is the timing for these birds needing new homes?


Hi, Kippermom .. I don't think there is a super urgent time frame, but it does need to happen as soon as possible as Nancy has health issues that are exacerbated by having the birds.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

bumping up ............................


----------



## Barone (Jun 29, 2008)

kippermom said:


> If I can release a few ferals and get my new flight addition done I could take a few healthy pigeons...I am also trying to move my doves to a flight aviary and devote their old "digs" to permanently floor-bound pigeons. What is the timing for these birds needing new homes?


Kippermom - Thank you so much for responding to my post. It would be ideal to find good homes as soon as possible; but realistically it may take a while to find the right homes to which I am absolutely committed. In the meantime, I am working on having someone come to care for my birds for the next few weeks to see if that has an impact medically. Thanks, Nancy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that your love of pigeons is interfering with your health, Nancy.  As if it's not bad enough not feeling well. I hope you're able to find great homes for them, I know any that Kippermom takes will be very happy. Good luck to you! I hope it makes a big difference with someone helping care for them and somehow you are able to work it out so you can keep some to enjoy.


----------



## nancy vitale (Jun 14, 2004)

maryjane said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your love of pigeons is interfering with your health, Nancy.  As if it's not bad enough not feeling well. I hope you're able to find great homes for them, I know any that Kippermom takes will be very happy. Good luck to you! I hope it makes a big difference with someone helping care for them and somehow you are able to work it out so you can keep some to enjoy.


Maryjane, Thank you for your very thoughtful, caring and positive message. It's wonderful to connect with others who care for and share a love of pigeons as I do. Again, thank you for your kind and encouraging words. (It would be great if my health improves and I get to keep some!)


----------



## nancy vitale (Jun 14, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> bumping up ............................


Trees Gray, Thank you for sending the verse. I'm becoming more adept at browsing on the site and viewed your great pictures - your birds are beautiful. Have a nice evening.


----------



## Susan (Mar 12, 2008)

Are your birds still in need of a home?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Susan said:


> Are your birds still in need of a home?


Hi Susan .. not Nancy here, but she and I have been talking about finding homes for these birds. Nancy is going to hold off for another week or two and will then let us know.

Terry


----------

